# FS: Heaters & Light & MISC ! Update 08.01.2012



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Sold! Thx!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

PM on its way re: the 10/15W Marina heaters.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Update Bump~


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Are there any 10W or 25W heaters left? If so, are they adjustable or are they preset to a specific temperature?


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i have the marineland 10w and the 2x 25watts still since the last PMer never got back to me after asking for a deal. Sadly only the elite 50w is adjustable.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

That's a shame... Do you know what temperatures the 10W and 25W are preset to?


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

26c/78f is what the box on google says. Marina C25 Submersible Heater - Petcetera


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Bumpbumbump


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

pm has been sent


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Is that a cube tank 5th picture down above the itunes cards?


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

ya it is a 9x9x10 inch cube.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

weekend bump~ happy new year!


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

new stuff updated bump!


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

items sold, items added bump!


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Update Bumpbump~


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

weekend bump~


----------

